# Stellungnahme zu "Big Spring"



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Januar 2004)

*Stellungnahme zu*

Auf Grund von vermehrten unrichtigen Behauptungen in letzter Zeit, möchte das Team "Anglerboard" erneut eine öffentliche Stellungnahme zum Thema "Big Spring" geben. Sicherlich sind die Fakten bereits genügend an anderen Stellen genannt worden, nun noch einmal komprimiert.

Das ursprüngliche Thema wurde aufgrund einer aussergerichtlichen Einigung zwischen den Anwälten beider Parteien (Anglerboard/Uwe Bernecker u.a. und Big Spring) entfernt. Es ging dabei um den Vorwurf von Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen und übler Nachrede (strafrechtlich relevante Tatbestände). Diese Einigung vermied Anzeigen gegen Mitglieder und dem Anglerboard.

Ganz deutlich: Es ging zu keiner Zeit darum, dass die in diesen Beiträgen genannten Beobachtungen einzelnen Mitglieder unrichtig oder gelogen wären. Relevant für die Entfernung des Beitrags waren ausschließlich oben genannte Tatbestände.

Sämtliche Verwarnungen und Sperrungen von Mitgliedern, die in diesen Zusammenhang gebracht werden (inkl. von den Mitgliedern selbst gewünschter Löschungen), sind ausschließlich wegen Verstoßes gegen die Boardregeln vollzogen worden und nicht weil angeblich die Unwahrheit gesagt wurde. Dies zu beurteilen obliegt nicht dem Anglerboard-Team, egal was an eidesstattlichen Erklärungen herangetragen wurde. Auch diese wurden nie als Unwahrheit bezeichnet oder angesehen.

Nocheinmal der Hinweis: das Anglerboard ist ein Forum, kein Gerichtssaal. Hier geht es um den Austausch von Informationen, Spaß zu haben, sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu "unterhalten" und einfach zu "quatschen".


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Januar 2004)

Wir wurden darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass aus obigem Posting hervorgehen könnte, das auch Uwe Bernecker bzw. dessen Anwalt in die aussergerichtliche Einigung involviert war.

Daher hier zur Klarstellung:
Bei der Einigung waren nur die Anwälte der Parteien Anglerboard und Big Spring Lodge beteiligt.

Herr Uwe Bernecker war weder persönlich noch durch Anwälte daran beteiligt.


----------

